# 93 ford PSD starting problems



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

My 1993 F-Superduty (7.3l turbo - jasper motor) will not start (even in 90 degrees) without "help" (a tiny bit of starting fluid, which I know I'm not supposed to use, but I have only used it 3 times to move the truck around). I been told it could be the glow plug relay or the glow plugs.

What do you think?


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I'd be looking for fuel line leak. Not necessarily a visible leak, you could be getting air in the injector lines once the truck is shut off. Find someone with a pressure guage and do a leak down test.


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

If your truck is a 93 it shouldn't be a PSD, should be a 7.3IDI with a turbo. Check your lift and injection pumps. Also the glow plugs wouldn't effect starting at 90 degrees.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

we just change the injector pump in are 89 that would only run on starting fluid also are 94 had the same problem and it was a weak fuel pump good luck


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I have owned two different Diesels. If most of the glow plugs are not operating there will be hard to start, no matter what the temp is. I would do a check out on the glow plug system. An early non-turbo Diesel is all mechanical. There is no electronic control's to speak of. It's timed by the pump. If it runs and drives normally when you get it started. I would think the pump and timing are A OK. Is the fuel fresh? Old fuel may be a problem too.Put fresh fuel and fuel conditioner in it on top of what is in it.. If people don't wait for the _"wait to start light"_ to go out, it can fry the glow plugs.
Does it have a block heater? Plug it in for a while and see if it starts. This can help to tell you if the glow plugs are not working. Once you get it running and starting you will love it. A diesel is GREAT for plowing!


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

MickiRig1;1071174 said:


> I have owned two different Diesels. If most of the glow plugs are not operating there will be hard to start, no matter what the temp is. I would do a check out on the glow plug system. An early non-turbo Diesel is all mechanical. There is no electronic control's to speak of. It's timed by the pump. If it runs and drives normally when you get it started. I would think the pump and timing are A OK. Is the fuel fresh? Old fuel may be a problem too.Put fresh fuel and fuel conditioner in it on top of what is in it.. If people don't wait for the _"wait to start light"_ to go out, it can fry the glow plugs.
> Does it have a block heater? Plug it in for a while and see if it starts. This can help to tell you if the glow plugs are not working. Once you get it running and starting you will love it. A diesel is GREAT for plowing!


Thanks for the informative reply. It's a Jasper Turbo engine, probably similar to 1996-97 PSDs. I'll check the fuel and oil levels. It does have an glow-plug button that was added to the dash that I was told push before I start the truck, so maybe the button went out (or fuse), but shouldn't the truck start in 90 weather without hitting the glow-plow button?

I will add some diesel 911 and see what happens.

It does have a block heater, would it make a difference if I plug it in?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Get your VOM and check if you have 12 volts on the glow plug bus bar when you go to start. Time it from key on. The relay should have a set amount of time it sends power to the glow plugs. Most times if you have no glow plugs getting power or few are working it will not start. My Toyota would start at -20, but it had all the glow plugs working and 2 huge batteries. Like I said also make sure the fuel is good too.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

also, make sure the HPOP reservoir is full.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

When its that warm out you should not need the glowplugs. On our highperformance motors we pull the starting aid's (glowplugs and heat grids) We don't have starting issues until it drops below 45 or so.
I would check into air in fuel, Injection pump problem or low compression. How is the power once you get it running?
Robert


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

The powerstrokes didnt come out till 94, in 93 there was a turbo diesel but it was the 7.3 IDI with a mechanical pump, not the direct injection like the Powerstroke.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

for you that are not farmilliar with the IDI series engines, please don't confuse this guy. i have owned dozens of these old ford diesels (actually made bye international) i don't care if it's 110 degrees out idi engines need the glowplugs to get them to start when cold starting. like mentioned earlier plug it in to the block heater for about 2 to 3 hrs (hopefully it's working properly) if it starts up somewhat easily there is problems with the glow plugs or controller. considering there is a separate button on the dash someone either bypassed the controller because it went bad or just put the controller bypass on it. all mine fords have a gp bypass switches on them. yeah i know newer powerstrokes,duramax's,cummins start with out glowplugs when it's warm out. these idi engines don't that's just how it is.


----------

